# are gender swaying methods a load of rubbish?



## jessicasmum

Hi I've been looking up loads about gender swaying as I have 2 girls and would love a boy for my 3rd and final baby. Its all so condradictive though. So I was wondering what you ladies thought,do you think there is any truth in it? Or is it a 50/50 shot every time. Also those of you with boys what DTD timing did you do to conceive your boy? What diet did you have?


----------



## lau86

Hi heather! How are you doing? We're gonna ttc our third in the new year and I'm quite scared. It will definitely be our last, regardless of gender. Of course I would love any baby but a third boy would mean definitely no daughters for me. I always thought I would have one so it's a bit of an adjustment. 
I've looked on the gender dreaming site, it's really good. Some of it is contradictory but I guess that's because what goes on in our bodies is so complicated and individual. 
I for one have always eaten a very 'blue' diet. I snack a lot, eat lots of all food groups including veg, meat, fat etc. I am traditionally what would be called a healthy eater I guess, but with a bit more chocolate thrown in! 
From what I can see, more blue diets are high in nutrients, more pink diets are low in nutrients and high in sugar. Simplifying it ALOT there! 
I know shettles timing has been disproved scientifically but anecdotally it works for me, both my boys were conceived pretty much on the day of ovulation.
Eta good luck whatever you decide! In my more sane moments I know it will all work out and what will be will be


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Heather! well my diet has and always will be more blue so i can disprove the diet theory. plus as i said before our timing has always been close to or on ov'. only thing i can think of is the number of times dtd. in the group i am in on here all the few mums who replied that only had boys were all one time deeds too...:shrug:


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> Hi heather! How are you doing? We're gonna ttc our third in the new year and I'm quite scared. It will definitely be our last, regardless of gender. Of course I would love any baby but a third boy would mean definitely no daughters for me. I always thought I would have one so it's a bit of an adjustment.
> I've looked on the gender dreaming site, it's really good. Some of it is contradictory but I guess that's because what goes on in our bodies is so complicated and individual.
> I for one have always eaten a very 'blue' diet. I snack a lot, eat lots of all food groups including veg, meat, fat etc. I am traditionally what would be called a healthy eater I guess, but with a bit more chocolate thrown in!
> From what I can see, more blue diets are high in nutrients, more pink diets are low in nutrients and high in sugar. Simplifying it ALOT there!
> I know shettles timing has been disproved scientifically but anecdotally it works for me, both my boys were conceived pretty much on the day of ovulation.
> Eta good luck whatever you decide! In my more sane moments I know it will all work out and what will be will be

Hi nice to hear from you. I'm good thanks. How's things with you? Is it in Jan you starting TTC?
My diet both times has been pretty poor, I'm a vegetarian so no meat just crap like pizza,chocolate etc. Would you say you eat quite a bit of salt/sodium? They say this is one of the things for boy diet.
Because I'm a vegetarian and they say eat meat I'm going to eat more protein like eggs and beans which I like any way just don't always eat them.
I suppose there is no harm in doing the dieting bit well as much as I can but im worried that the pressure of waiting for ovulation and say to hubby right we need to do it now is just going to put a strain on TTC like it did before, he thinks its all nonsense when I mentioned about the swaying any way.
Was you tracking your ovulation with opks when trying? Just wondered if you waited for positive to DTD.


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Hi Heather! well my diet has and always will be more blue so i can disprove the diet theory. plus as i said before our timing has always been close to or on ov'. only thing i can think of is the number of times dtd. in the group i am in on here all the few mums who replied that only had boys were all one time deeds too...:shrug:

Hi Rachel. Would you say DTD only once after 1st positive opk? Obviously worked for many but seems crazy that 1 time, I feel that I could lose loads of months with hoping for a one hit wonder iykwim. I'm not regular with cycles so every month could be different so I wouldn't be able to always guess when my fertile time is coming, so I'm not sure hubby be up for no sex other than when I get positive.


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes just once, it may not seem much but close to ov' you have about 20% chance of pregnancy and by doing it more wouldn't increase the % that much really...

your diet is very girl friendly though, like i said before im not sure i believe in the diet thing but may be worth a shot if you did want to sway..


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> yes just once, it may not seem much but close to ov' you have about 20% chance of pregnancy and by doing it more wouldn't increase the % that much really...
> 
> your diet is very girl friendly though, like i said before im not sure i believe in the diet thing but may be worth a shot if you did want to sway..

So you think it's worth doing the opk? Then would you say within hours of of first positive? When using them in the past I seemed to get 2 positives.


----------



## 30mummyof1

i would say for one shot, yes day of + would work best. your 2nd positive would probably be day you ovulate although you'd only know for sure if you temp.


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> i would say for one shot, yes day of + would work best. your 2nd positive would probably be day you ovulate although you'd only know for sure if you temp.

Doing opk is one thing I definitely couldn't stick to the temping. Maybe give it 3 months or something of trying the once a month then if not pregnant will go back to every other day and fx, because even how much I want a boy I wouldn't want to waste too much time. When you conceived your boys was you trying long? You probably already told me this but my mind like a sieve at the moment.


----------



## 30mummyof1

wasn't trying with thomas, 3 cycles with harry and 4 cycles with new baby.


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> wasn't trying with thomas, 3 cycles with harry and 4 cycles with new baby.

With Harry was it just once that month then?
Sorry must be doing your head in with all the questions.


----------



## jessicasmum

Just found out my sister is having a boy, I'm happy for her that she was trying for nearly 6 years and 1failed ivf but my stomach dropped when she texted boy. I have 2 sisters and the other has 2 girls and a boy and I just had a sad feeling that I might end up the only one without a boy. I must sound like a selfish cow but I can't help the way I'm feeling :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

only once in fertile period yep.

ahh you never know, i thought i could only make boys! x


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> only once in fertile period yep.
> 
> ahh you never know, i thought i could only make boys! x

I hope so fx. I know a hard question but if you were me how long would you do the 1 time at + opk for? Do you you think 3 months is long enough? Also this a bit of a personal question but do you think as only going to be DTD to conceive once would DTD like without (like contraception, pull out) any other time of month be OK? You must be really annoyed with me with all these silly questions.


----------



## 30mummyof1

i would try and refrain for a good few days before your attempt to build the swimmers up. before that or after ov' then go for it, whenever! i may be going against what others think but its certainly been the case for us, just the once each time and both boys. 
no worries ask away! :)


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> i would try and refrain for a good few days before your attempt to build the swimmers up. before that or after ov' then go for it, whenever! i may be going against what others think but its certainly been the case for us, just the once each time and both boys.
> no worries ask away! :)

Thank you :)


----------



## jessicasmum

I know I keep asking these questions and sound like I'm asking same ones again but because I'm only going to be using opk to detect when I ovulate and said to DTD 1 time after + opk but I was thinking if I O the day after the + then wouldn't this favour a girl more DTD the day before O? According to the dating of ultrasound they recon it was the day before O when I conceived jasmine.


----------



## 30mummyof1

i don't think there's much evidence in timing, my own experience has just been no'of attempts between conceiving a boy or a girl.


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> i don't think there's much evidence in timing, my own experience has just been no'of attempts between conceiving a boy or a girl.

Did you say you used opk with Harry?


----------



## 30mummyof1

yes dtd day of +opk hun


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> yes dtd day of +opk hun

Was you testing twice a day? And did carry on testing day after your first +?


----------



## 30mummyof1

i get a very almost +, then a strong + following day, then i test following day to make sure -.thats day i count as day of ov'.


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> i get a very almost +, then a strong + following day, then i test following day to make sure -.thats day i count as day of ov'.

So you don't test twice a day then just once a day?
Do you think it be worth me testing twice a day?


----------



## 30mummyof1

maybe to start with, i got to know my body pretty well


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> maybe to start with, i got to know my body pretty well

Each cycle can be different with me, my cycles have never been regular since I had Jessica. The only thing that seemed the same when I was using opk for a few cycles last year that I had 2 + 2 days on run.
I heard others saying when trying for a boy they dtd day of + and day after.
God I feel I'm getting so obsessed with it.


----------



## Kassy

I tried to sway by only having sex on ovulation. I don't think it will work though.


----------



## jessicasmum

Kassy said:


> I tried to sway by only having sex on ovulation. I don't think it will work though.

Are you doing the diet all so?


----------



## dollych

I have 2 boys and DTD both times on the day of positive Opk. I got a positive that morning and DTD that night. We also DTD quite a few times on the run up to OV with my first 2 boys.
We did a really strict sway this time for a little pink one. I did the diet and everything...... I'm having my 3rd boy. We tried to DTD a few days before OV this time, but I messed up and ended up DTD at positive OV again.... Only DTD once that month though, so I really think timing may play a small part!!. I really don't know and it's probably 50/50 every time!!.
Good luck xx


----------



## jessicasmum

dollych said:


> I have 2 boys and DTD both times on the day of positive Opk. I got a positive that morning and DTD that night. We also DTD quite a few times on the run up to OV with my first 2 boys.
> We did a really strict sway this time for a little pink one. I did the diet and everything...... I'm having my 3rd boy. We tried to DTD a few days before OV this time, but I messed up and ended up DTD at positive OV again.... Only DTD once that month though, so I really think timing may play a small part!!. I really don't know and it's probably 50/50 every time!!.
> Good luck xx

So your first 2 boys could of possible of been conceived in the days leading up to ovulation if you were DTD then too?


----------



## northern_me

Well, we were trying to sway for a boy. We tried for a year and a half and decided to take a break. The month we took a break, we ended up getting pregnant with DTD 4 days before O. We figured if we couldn't get pregnant doing it in the immediate days beforehand, it never would have happened 4 days before. Anyway, its a girl. So it worked for us, even if we weren't trying it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think it really is 50/50 then as my girl was day of day before, day of and day after ov'! and dolly has disproved my theory of multiple times for a girl...


----------



## jessicasmum

northern_me said:


> Well, we were trying to sway for a boy. We tried for a year and a half and decided to take a break. The month we took a break, we ended up getting pregnant with DTD 4 days before O. We figured if we couldn't get pregnant doing it in the immediate days beforehand, it never would have happened 4 days before. Anyway, its a girl. So it worked for us, even if we weren't trying it.

I think they say it can be 5 days before ovulation you can still concieve :) but a bet there is someone out there that has longer you never know.


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> I think it really is 50/50 then as my girl was day of day before, day of and day after ov'! and dolly has disproved my theory of multiple times for a girl...

I know its sounding like it. I might still do a few things though and if it still a girl then 3 girls is what I'm meant to have.


----------



## lau86

I don't think everyone will ever fit one theory, gender dreaming says for a girl to have one attempt, it says timing doesn't matter but I've conceived two boys dtd on positive opk so I will be trying 4 or so days before (if I decide to go for a girl).


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> I don't think everyone will ever fit one theory, gender dreaming says for a girl to have one attempt, it says timing doesn't matter but I've conceived two boys dtd on positive opk so I will be trying 4 or so days before (if I decide to go for a girl).

Have you paid to access information on the gender dreaming site? I tried to look on but was saying need to pay.


----------



## dollych

Yes it's looking like it could possibly be 50/50 every time from the responses, but there is only a handful of us on this thread commenting.
I really do think the timing does have something to do with it, others will disagree, but in my case I think timing has resulted in my boys.

Yes Jessicasmum, we DTD a few times that week leading up to OV with my first 2 boys. I remember DTD every night for about 4 nights and then the night I got my positive OPK then stopped. I was using the clearblue fertility monitor and OPKS. I'm convinced we conceived the night of positive OPK from my dates and I usually OV the day after positive OPK.
I miscarried in March this year when I was doing the genderdreaming LE diet. We only DTD once that month, about 2 days before OV and they ' think' it was a girl :(
We carried on TTC for 4 months after the miscarriage, doing the diet and only DTD once a few days before OV. We just wasn't getting pregnant.
I followed the advice from atomic on genderdreaming and decided to DTD once at positive OPK as they believe on there timing doesn't work............ Well this resulted in my 3rd boy.
It's all just so confusing and a lot of contradiction.

My advice to you would be not to stress about it all like I did because you just get obsessed and then if your 'sway fails' ( that sounds awful to say that because every baby is a miracle) then you may beat yourself up about what you did wrong or what you should have done like I did when I found out a few months ago that I'm having my 3rd boy. 

I'm just so sorry I can't advise you what to do because it seems that different things work for different couples...... look at 30mummy, she DTD the same way for all of hers.... So in her case timing doesn't work. In my case timing seems to play a part.

From reading a lot of forums on different websites and books, it appears that DTD on the day of OV does result in a boy, but that is only people updating the websites that have got their dream gender and will only be a small petecentage ...... So I really don't know.
Maybe give it a go DTD at positive OV for a few months and see what happens and maybe doing a bit of the boy diet.

I was a member of genderdreaming and all the info on there is free, you only have to pay when you get a personalised plan. I got one and followed the diet etc. I was really really strict, but it didn't work for me.

Good luck xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

but then maybe because i carried on after +opk for 2 more days it swayed it for girl unknowingly, if you remember with shettles for girls he said cut off before ov and 12 hrs after ov'...maybe mine was from the 12hrs after i really don't know..


----------



## jessicasmum

dollych said:


> Yes it's looking like it could possibly be 50/50 every time from the responses, but there is only a handful of us on this thread commenting.
> I really do think the timing does have something to do with it, others will disagree, but in my case I think timing has resulted in my boys.
> 
> Yes Jessicasmum, we DTD a few times that week leading up to OV with my first 2 boys. I remember DTD every night for about 4 nights and then the night I got my positive OPK then stopped. I was using the clearblue fertility monitor and OPKS. I'm convinced we conceived the night of positive OPK from my dates and I usually OV the day after positive OPK.
> I miscarried in March this year when I was doing the genderdreaming LE diet. We only DTD once that month, about 2 days before OV and they ' think' it was a girl :(
> We carried on TTC for 4 months after the miscarriage, doing the diet and only DTD once a few days before OV. We just wasn't getting pregnant.
> I followed the advice from atomic on genderdreaming and decided to DTD once at positive OPK as they believe on there timing doesn't work............ Well this resulted in my 3rd boy.
> It's all just so confusing and a lot of contradiction.
> 
> My advice to you would be not to stress about it all like I did because you just get obsessed and then if your 'sway fails' ( that sounds awful to say that because every baby is a miracle) then you may beat yourself up about what you did wrong or what you should have done like I did when I found out a few months ago that I'm having my 3rd boy.
> 
> I'm just so sorry I can't advise you what to do because it seems that different things work for different couples...... look at 30mummy, she DTD the same way for all of hers.... So in her case timing doesn't work. In my case timing seems to play a part.
> 
> From reading a lot of forums on different websites and books, it appears that DTD on the day of OV does result in a boy, but that is only people updating the websites that have got their dream gender and will only be a small petecentage ...... So I really don't know.
> Maybe give it a go DTD at positive OV for a few months and see what happens and maybe doing a bit of the boy diet.
> 
> I was a member of genderdreaming and all the info on there is free, you only have to pay when you get a personalised plan. I got one and followed the diet etc. I was really really strict, but it didn't work for me.
> 
> Good luck xx

I'm really sorry about the miscarriage you had :(

I think I will do like what you said and do a bit of the diet and do only once after positive opk for a few months.
Yes I understand i am sort of getting obsessed with it and I don't want to feel bad at all if I have a 3rd girl because every baby is a little miracle.
Will you be stopping at 3 now?


----------



## jessicasmum

30mummyof1 said:


> but then maybe because i carried on after +opk for 2 more days it swayed it for girl unknowingly, if you remember with shettles he said cut off before ov and 12 hrs after ov'...maybe mine was from the 12hrs after i really don't know..

We did carry on after ovulation with conceiving jasmine and problem was also with Jessica even though I don't know when ovulation was.


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh maybe there could be something in that then...:shrug:


----------



## Kassy

jessicasmum said:


> Kassy said:
> 
> 
> I tried to sway by only having sex on ovulation. I don't think it will work though.
> 
> Are you doing the diet all so?Click to expand...

Do you mean the "eating iron rich breakfast cereals?". I have had some, but that's because I like it, lol.


----------



## dollych

I wish you the best of luck Jessicasmum and really really hope you get your little boy xx because GD is just the worst thing ever. I didn't even know it existed!!.
I really don't know if we will have another baby, I did always say I wanted 4 children, but I really do not want to through this GD again and have to be honest with myself...... Am I just having another baby because I want a Girl?.
Every day is getting easier because I was just devastated when I found out after the scan ( I'm so embarrassed to write that) and I just really want to enjoy this pregnancy and feel so guilty all the time because I wanted this baby to be a girl so so bad.
I know I will love him with all my heart when he is born, just like I do my other 2 boys and wouldn't change them for the world, but I wanted a daughter this time so much, my heart just ached for a little girl and I really don't think I will ever have a daughter, so this will probably be our last.
Good luck and hope everything goes ok with the diet etc xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Kassy said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kassy said:
> 
> 
> I tried to sway by only having sex on ovulation. I don't think it will work though.
> 
> Are you doing the diet all so?Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the "eating iron rich breakfast cereals?". I have had some, but that's because I like it, lol.Click to expand...

Yes that's one of the things they recon for boy diet cereal and not to miss breakfast, also meat ( I can't do this as I'm a vegetarian so maybe just protein alternatives), also bananas, most over fruit and veg, salty/soduim foods. Do you eat this other stuff too?


----------



## jessicasmum

dollych said:


> I wish you the best of luck Jessicasmum and really really hope you get your little boy xx because GD is just the worst thing ever. I didn't even know it existed!!.
> I really don't know if we will have another baby, I did always say I wanted 4 children, but I really do not want to through this GD again and have to be honest with myself...... Am I just having another baby because I want a Girl?.
> Every day is getting easier because I was just devastated when I found out after the scan ( I'm so embarrassed to write that) and I just really want to enjoy this pregnancy and feel so guilty all the time because I wanted this baby to be a girl so so bad.
> I know I will love him with all my heart when he is born, just like I do my other 2 boys and wouldn't change them for the world, but I wanted a daughter this time so much, my heart just ached for a little girl and I really don't think I will ever have a daughter, so this will probably be our last.
> Good luck and hope everything goes ok with the diet etc xx

Thank you :) I remember watched a documentary a while ago where there was these women keep having babies because they wanted a girl and had boys (it was called 8 boys wanting a girl I think) and I was thinking when one of the women was at her scan and it said a boy again and she was crying I just thought how could she be like that, but I think I understand it a lot more now GD even though I do want a boy so much but I don't think I will be as bad as that well I hope. I just think what if my parents were thinking this when at my birth they found out I was their 3rd girl, was they disappointed because my mum did tell me she thought I was going to be a boy.


----------



## dollych

I agree with you . I watched that documentary before I had children and thought what a terrible awful woman she was for being like that!!. Thank god I'm not that bad...... But you just don't know what it's like until you've been through it.
Hopefully you will never have to experience it. 
We are just very lucky to have healthy babies and that's all we should be thinking about, they are all little miracles which are destined to be with us!!. 

Yes breakfast cereals, meat and snacking are all good for TTC Blue, this is what my diet consisted of before TTC Pink.


----------



## jessicasmum

dollych said:


> I agree with you . I watched that documentary before I had children and thought what a terrible awful woman she was for being like that!!. Thank god I'm not that bad...... But you just don't know what it's like until you've been through it.
> Hopefully you will never have to experience it.
> We are just very lucky to have healthy babies and that's all we should be thinking about, they are all little miracles which are destined to be with us!!.
> 
> Yes breakfast cereals, meat and snacking are all good for TTC Blue, this is what my diet consisted of before TTC Pink.

That's how I'm trying to see it as if it is another girl then that was destined for me.

Do you think because I'm a vegetarian and can't eat the meat for the boy diet that other protein things like eggs and beans would be OK instead?
It says no dairy for boy sway diet? But was you having the milk with the cereal that they say to have?


----------



## dollych

Yes I had milk every morning with my cereal and sometimes for a snack at night before I had the boys.
I don't think being veggie will ruin your boy sway. Just snack lots, eat bananas, beans, egg, potatoes etc and don't lose any weight!!. They say losing weight sways pink. Also a diet high in salt sways boy!.


----------



## jessicasmum

dollych said:


> Yes I had milk every morning with my cereal and sometimes for a snack at night before I had the boys.
> I don't think being veggie will ruin your boy sway. Just snack lots, eat bananas, beans, egg, potatoes etc and don't lose any weight!!. They say losing weight sways pink. Also a diet high in salt sways boy!.

That's 1 bad thing then I'm going to be losing weight leading up before I ttc, I have a lot to lose but need to because I don't want to be massive already when I get pregnant. I suppose I gained weight when TTC both my daughters because I ate so much junk so I suppose that is the opposite to what they say for my case.


----------



## lau86

jessicasmum said:


> dollych said:
> 
> 
> Yes I had milk every morning with my cereal and sometimes for a snack at night before I had the boys.
> I don't think being veggie will ruin your boy sway. Just snack lots, eat bananas, beans, egg, potatoes etc and don't lose any weight!!. They say losing weight sways pink. Also a diet high in salt sways boy!.
> 
> That's 1 bad thing then I'm going to be losing weight leading up before I ttc, I have a lot to lose but need to because I don't want to be massive already when I get pregnant. I suppose I gained weight when TTC both my daughters because I ate so much junk so I suppose that is the opposite to what they say for my case.Click to expand...

Just replying quickly as I'm about to have my tea, not sure what weight you are but apparently overweight ladies can have lots of girls too as they also have a bad diet? Eg lots of sugar. Hope that's not offended you! X


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollych said:
> 
> 
> Yes I had milk every morning with my cereal and sometimes for a snack at night before I had the boys.
> I don't think being veggie will ruin your boy sway. Just snack lots, eat bananas, beans, egg, potatoes etc and don't lose any weight!!. They say losing weight sways pink. Also a diet high in salt sways boy!.
> 
> That's 1 bad thing then I'm going to be losing weight leading up before I ttc, I have a lot to lose but need to because I don't want to be massive already when I get pregnant. I suppose I gained weight when TTC both my daughters because I ate so much junk so I suppose that is the opposite to what they say for my case.Click to expand...
> 
> Just replying quickly as I'm about to have my tea, not sure what weight you are but apparently overweight ladies can have lots of girls too as they also have a bad diet? Eg lots of sugar. Hope that's not offended you! XClick to expand...

I'm about 6 stone over weight and no that's exactly right I have loads of sugar, chocolate, cake you name it.


----------



## dollych

Yes I agree, both slim and overweight ladies have both boys and girls. From the genderdreaming site, it's the losing weight just before you TTC or whilst you are TTC that matters. I cant remember exactly what It is, but it has some effect on bmi, ph etc that could sway pink.
I know it worked for me, I lost a stone and went down to 8stone 5lb just before I got pregnant in January last year with (they think it was a girl) I had a miscarriage in March then started TTC again in April and got pregnant in august with my 3rd boy. I put back on about half a stone just before I got pregnant with him....... So who knows!!!! It's probably a load of bull shit about the weight thing, but they go on and on about it on the swaying sites saying it's really one of the things that count if your swaying pink !!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I lost weight from Jan -June last year but then from June to when i got my bfp in oct i had gained 9lbs! I had heard that too though dolly :shrug:


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry forgot to post on here. I think it was a month or so before I conceived jasmine I lossed a little weight but put about 7 pound back on. And definitely with Jessica I put weight on around TTC.


----------



## Mommy_DK

With the gender theory I think they are referring to 6-12 months Prior to conceiving. I was on a strict diet for months before conceiving my 1st daughter (about 3-6 months prior) and then put on 5-8 lbs weeks before I conceived her. With my son it was the opposite. I was purposely putting on weight and eating like crazy 4-6 months before he was conceived and then lost 5 lbs 2 weeks after conception (purposely). And with my second daughter I had been on a very strict diet for 1 whole yr prior to conception and then 2 weeks right before she was conceived I was eating more to try to put on weight. So this is why I think they are specifically referring to the bigger gap before conception , not 1 or two months before conception but more like what the 6-12 months prior to conception were like . Were you dieting for 6 months - 1 yr before conception or did you spend a long period of time over eating and putting on weight? However, I do think this theory may be ruled out if you ate a normal diet and didn't put on any weight and didn't lose any weight. This theory can probably be ruled out if you went back and fourth with dieting to lose weight and then gaining weight every other month all through out the yr as well. 

I really want another boy too and spent most of the yr eating a lot .... I gained about 20lbs and I ate lots of cereal and bananas so I SHOULD be having a boy. The calendar and my grandmother (who has yet to be wrong) say girl but the diet theory that has also been proven accurate for me says boy. I'm praying to God almost every night that this will be my baby boy! I hope you get your boy too :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

That works for me, i lost weight jan to june and then started gaining...and its a girl :) 
with the boys i just stayed the same


----------



## jessicasmum

I was eating crap for a year (even longer) before conceiving my daughters and put weight on round the time of both so they both should of been boys if that is true.


----------



## Mommy_DK

jessicasmum said:
 

> I was eating crap for a year (even longer) before conceiving my daughters and put weight on round the time of both so they both should of been boys if that is true.

I guess everyone is different...... Either that or it is pertaining to people whose diets change all of the time.


----------



## 30mummyof1

mine had been the same for years until i started the diet, where i lost about 1 1/2st and then in the 3mths prior to bfp gained about 9lbs, if that helps our experiment?!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Yes 30mummy I think that helps! Maybe it is for ppl who switch up weight and eating routines often and then whatever you did the 6-12 months before conception is what the outcome depends on! But if your in the same routine for yrs it can go either way. 

It'll be nice when they find an actual 100% accurate reliable method


----------



## lau86

It is sooooo difficult to know why some people get girls and some boys. You can sway according to timing, diet, exercise, what your partner can do can affect it, hell they even say what position you dtd in affects it! Who knows, maybe you would've got that gender without doing any of the changes.


----------



## jessicasmum

lau86 said:


> It is sooooo difficult to know why some people get girls and some boys. You can sway according to timing, diet, exercise, what your partner can do can affect it, hell they even say what position you dtd in affects it! Who knows, maybe you would've got that gender without doing any of the changes.

I know this is what I'm thinking too.


----------

